# Kevin Trudeau's books



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I was wondering if any of you have read his books and what you think about them. (I hope I spelled his name right!) I was channel surfing last night and saw him on an infomercial and remembered that I'd been curious about his stuff before. I hate to buy into infomercial stuff without having a good idea that there is some benefit to it though!


----------



## momlaffsalot (Sep 9, 2004)

He doesn't sell any 'stuff' he only gives information. He doesn't endorse products or try to push anything, he just talks about all the natural ways to be healthy.
I read both of his books and they confirmed many things I had been thinking were true. I found his information invaluable.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Cool, that is the sort of thing I was interested in hearing, there seems to be a lot of controversy about what he says.


----------



## momlaffsalot (Sep 9, 2004)

That's because society is so reliant on the medical industry. Natural cures seem too simplistic and have been poo-pooed for so long by the pharmaceutical industry that people are quick to say it's all a bunch of nonsense that we could actually be healthy without medicine that is man made. I'd be interested in hearing what you think if you do read his books (I got mine from the library, by the way..saves money).


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Our family has started to look into simple herbal remedies and what we've tried have been MORE effective than drugs. My daughter concocted a burn poultice that really took the pain and healed a small burn very nicely, for instance. 

I'll be looking at the library too. 

I think that our reliance on medicine is partly a political issue backed by big oil money for decades. (Look at who is financing the medical colleges, it stems from Rockerfeller and Standard Oil!)


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I read the first one and really thought he gave lots of good info in it. It was a bit longer than it needed to be (he continued to rant about how mistreated he had been by the government and the pharmaceutical company co-horts...which is fine if stated a time or two, but it did get tiring).

I think the folks that don't like his books just want a pill to take or just one thing they can do to make their lives great. They don't want to work at it...so when they see a list of things they should avaoid and things they should add...they sort of glaze over and dismiss it as drivel.

However, this last one has me sort of miffed. I am not going to inject my body with Hcg so I can get thin. I believe the infomercial is very misleading. He never states on the show that the cure must be taken in injection form to be effective. He says you "take" it, I believe. That makes it sound like a supplement and I'm sure that's why it was worded that way.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

mammabooh said:


> However, this last one has me sort of miffed. I am not going to inject my body with Hcg so I can get thin. I believe the infomercial is very misleading. He never states on the show that the cure must be taken in injection form to be effective. He says you "take" it, I believe. That makes it sound like a supplement and I'm sure that's why it was worded that way.


What is Hcg? (Can't say I am going to inject myself anyways)

I am very interested in the Glycemic Index as affecting blood sugars and health. I think there really is something in that. My husband is a type 1 diabetic and, after looking into that, we are seeing that we can help to stabilize his sugars by using low glycemic index foods in our meals. Prevention Mag just sent me an ad for a book they are coming out with that seem very interesting called "Sugar Solution".


----------



## momlaffsalot (Sep 9, 2004)

mammabooh said:


> It was a bit longer than it needed to be (he continued to rant about how mistreated he had been by the government and the pharmeceutical company co-horts...which is fine if stated a time or two, but it did get tiring).



I will agree with this...


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

GrannyCarol said:


> What is Hcg? (Can't say I am going to inject myself anyways)


Pardon my spelling, but it is Human Chorionic Gonadotropin. I believe it is the hormone that pregnancy tests gauge to tell you if you are pregnant. I went through in vitro fertilization a couple of times and had to inject myself with this stuff. To have a baby...fine. To get skinny...not so fine!


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

mammabooh said:


> Pardon my spelling, but it is Human Chorionic Gonadotropin. I believe it is the hormone that pregnancy tests gauge to tell you if you are pregnant. I went through in vitro fertilization a couple of times and had to inject myself with this stuff. To have a baby...fine. To get skinny...not so fine!


To me that smacks of "medicine" not a natural way to get healthy. I will pass on that one too.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

GrannyCarol said:


> I was wondering if any of you have read his books and what you think about them. (I hope I spelled his name right!) I was channel surfing last night and saw him on an infomercial and remembered that I'd been curious about his stuff before. I hate to buy into infomercial stuff without having a good idea that there is some benefit to it though!


My opinion of them was that they really do not get into specifics or things I was really hoping to find out. I felt like they re-hashed things I already knew or suspected. It was "ok" reading, but I would be disappointed if I had paid full pop for them. Do yourself a favor and buy them at abebooks.com http://www.abebooks.com/servlet/SearchResults?an=kevin+trudeau&sts=t&x=0&y=0 

donsgal


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

donsgal said:


> My opinion of them was that they really do not get into specifics or things I was really hoping to find out. I felt like they re-hashed things I already knew or suspected. It was "ok" reading, but I would be disappointed if I had paid full pop for them. Do yourself a favor and buy them at abebooks.com http://www.abebooks.com/servlet/SearchResults?an=kevin+trudeau&sts=t&x=0&y=0
> 
> donsgal


Yes, I agree there are no earth-shattering new revelations in it. However, for the masses that don't even realize that fast food isn't really food, there is a lot of info to be gleaned.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

GrannyCarol said:


> What is Hcg? (Can't say I am going to inject myself anyways)
> 
> I am very interested in the Glycemic Index as affecting blood sugars and health. I think there really is something in that. My husband is a type 1 diabetic and, after looking into that, we are seeing that we can help to stabilize his sugars by using low glycemic index foods in our meals. Prevention Mag just sent me an ad for a book they are coming out with that seem very interesting called "Sugar Solution".


I've used HGC and was very happy with results. I even did the injections myself, not a big deal with a teeny insulin syringe. The last time I tried it the results were not so good. I think my fat is just permanent now. LOL

donsgal


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

donsgal said:


> I've used HGC and was very happy with results. I even did the injections myself, not a big deal with a teeny insulin syringe. The last time I tried it the results were not so good. I think my fat is just permanent now. LOL
> 
> donsgal


How did you get it? Did you find a doctor in the United States to prescribe it? 

I didn't mean it was a big deal giving myself injections. I just don't think I could justify injecting myself with anything so I could lose weight. Maybe I just don't want it badly enough!?!?!?

Anyway, tell us about your results the first time around.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Although I am heavy, I am more concerned with my overall health, diet and well being than with losing weight. I'm thinking that as I get healthier and particularly eat healthier, I will naturally lose weight (which is slowly happening). What I want is overall quality of life. 

I'm thinking that taking a hormone that is supposed to "cure" (the word used in the infomercial) weight problems isn't really curing anything if, when you are a healthy weight, you can't quit taking it to stay that way. That's a treatment, not a cure.

Now... I can see it may well be a great way to lose weight, it may be good for one's health, wouldn't surprise me, but I'm still going to pass on that book. I'm glad to have the information about what is in it. The other books I might pick up (thanks for the site for the book sellers!) to round out my education. I am already aware that the non food we eat is killing us. I was hoping for more specifics, but for a few bucks, there should be useful information in them. 

I sure appreciate everyone's willingness to join in and share what they know.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

mammabooh said:


> How did you get it? Did you find a doctor in the United States to prescribe it?
> 
> I didn't mean it was a big deal giving myself injections. I just don't think I could justify injecting myself with anything so I could lose weight. Maybe I just don't want it badly enough!?!?!?
> 
> Anyway, tell us about your results the first time around.


Well the first time yes, I went to a doctor who prescribed it. But the second time I just bought it over the internet somehow (I don't even remember now, it has been a while). 

The first time I used it, I really only had a small amount of weight to lose. So it worked really well and quickly too. You could actually FEEL the fat being dissolved which was kind of the sensation of someone very lightly rubbing sand paper under your skin (sounds weird huh?). The second time, I had a lot more to lose, weight wise, and I wasn't really sure of the dose. I don't think I was injecting enough to do the job, so I think that was part of the problem.

I have since found a company in Oklahoma that offers HCG weight loss treatments, but it is like $1,300 dollars (when I took the first shots they were $45 per shot). I'm not sure I want to invest that kind of money since we are trying to get our homestead put together and every spare dollar is going toward that.

But, I do recommend the treatment. If you can afford it.

donsgal


----------



## mduncn52 (Sep 8, 2007)

I read his first book, and as the others here have noted was angered at our govm't and the FDA. The "ownership" of the FDA by the drug manufacturers is frightening. Their arrogance in actually issuing an ordinance that states "only a drug can cure a disease" is unbelievable. His book opened my eyes to some alternative holistic ways to keep yourself healthy. I am currently researching ways to reduce my cholesterol, naturally. I am simply afraid to begin taking a drug that my doc has prescribed that may destroy my liver as a side effect!!
The most frightening revelation Kevin offers is that that drug companies operate solely for the benefit of their STOCKHOLDERS, not you & I. The drug companies have no interest in curing anything. If they do they will go out of business and they are legally required to operate the company in a manner that benefits the stockholders not the public. Every drug has side effects, so when you suffer the side effects your doc will prescribe another drug to counteract the side effects and so on and so on and so on. Read the books!!!
Now having said the good stuff let me play the devils advocate. This multimillionaire makes you pay to have access to his web site so you can get access to the real info he hints at in the books. I wouldn't pay to join so I can't tell you if there is any real or useful info there. I am just a tad suspicious when someone tells you that 1. he has the answers you need. 2. the government is out to get him. 3. he is so rich he doesn't need to sell anything. 4. he can't tell you for free what you need to know. 5. but if you pay for access to his web site he can tell you all???
Read the books and then do your own research based on the info he does give. Near the end of the first book there is a comprehensive listing of the various type of holistic healers and ways to contact same in your areas.
I have not read the next book, so if he was more informative there I am not aware of it and probably will deserve the beating that someone is about to give me. :shrug: 
Thanks for listening


----------



## fretti (Jun 30, 2007)

The other side.

"...In a complaint filed in federal district court, the FTC alleges that Kevin Trudeau; Robert Barefoot; Shop America (USA), LLC; and Deonna Enterprises, Inc., violated the FTC Act by claiming, falsely and without substantiation, that Coral Calcium Supreme can treat or cure cancer and other diseases, such as multiple sclerosis and heart disease...In a separate action, the FTC has charged one of the defendants, Kevin Trudeau, with violating a 1998 federal district court order that prohibits him from making unsubstantiated claims about the benefits, performance, or efficacy of any products....

Among others.

http://www.ftc.gov/opa/2003/06/trudeau.shtm


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

fretti said:


> The other side.
> 
> "...In a complaint filed in federal district court, the FTC alleges that Kevin Trudeau; Robert Barefoot; Shop America (USA), LLC; and Deonna Enterprises, Inc., violated the FTC Act by claiming, falsely and without substantiation, that Coral Calcium Supreme can treat or cure cancer and other diseases, such as multiple sclerosis and heart disease...In a separate action, the FTC has charged one of the defendants, Kevin Trudeau, with violating a 1998 federal district court order that prohibits him from making unsubstantiated claims about the benefits, performance, or efficacy of any products....
> 
> ...


Yes, I know that the government will bring action against anyone that claims healing benefits for non drug/non FDA approved treatments, whether those benefits are real or not. So, I figure they will come against Kevin Trudeau whether or not what is in his books is any good. That is one reason I asked here, where people would talk about alternatives, to see what they thought. To consider using alternatives requires an open mind, research and common sense, as well as being willing to take responsibility for what I do to myself. 

I'm not generally a fan of doctors and even less a fan of medicine, but even so my husband is an insulin dependent diabetic - at this time he's pretty well stuck with the system.


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

GrannyCarol said:


> Yes, I know that the government will bring action against anyone that claims healing benefits for non drug/non FDA approved treatments, whether those benefits are real or not. So, I figure they will come against Kevin Trudeau whether or not what is in his books is any good. That is one reason I asked here, where people would talk about alternatives, to see what they thought. To consider using alternatives requires an open mind, research and common sense, as well as being willing to take responsibility for what I do to myself.
> 
> I'm not generally a fan of doctors and even less a fan of medicine, but even so my husband is an insulin dependent diabetic - at this time he's pretty well stuck with the system.


The biggest problem the FDA has with this and the reason to think about it is they are saying things without any proof .....if I say this dandylion growing in my yard cures warts and show where mine are gone it doesn't mean it worked. If a study was done with even 50 people and those that used it had the warts go away where as the others didn't then you know it may really work otherwise it is a guess that it worked and it wasn't something else. Many of the tests aren't done so there is no proof though because of funding...so it is a big company biased set up.

That said in anything non-lifethreatening I would rather try the gentler non-drug company solutions first. If I have time like for high cholesterol I would try the natural first also. I like having this board so you can look and see if others have had luck with things....not as good as double blind studies but I don't have the money to fund those.


----------



## seahealth (Oct 29, 2004)

I just wanted to add that he has now gotten in trouble over the infomercial and the book over the exact stuff you guys have been discussing here. According to the FDA he violated an agreement that he would not misrepresent the information in the book and he apparently has.

I had started reading the book at the store, but didn't buy it. I did agree with a lot of what was in there though.


----------



## chickflick (Oct 20, 2003)

Just wanted to chime in... please look at my post on HCG:
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=197817&highlight=hcg

I've done it and am happy with it. (I lost 30 lbs. in 55 days) Someone said/wondered about the protocol... it is NOT just a weightloss issue. There are Phases you go through to RESET your Hypothalmus so that you/it don't react to sugars and starches in the wrong way. After the 40 days of injections/500 calorie diet (NO Hunger, btw); there is a three week period of No starches/sugars; and then a three week or longer period of slowly reintroducing them.

The original protocol was invented in the 1950's by a Dr. Simeons. His manuscript can be found called Pounds and Inches here: http://www.hcgdietinfo.com/Dr-ATW-Simeons-Pounds-and-Inches.htm
It's a long read, but it will answer ANY questions you might have!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

the second book, by the way, was a waste to read. all it did was elude to the first book, and more goverment ranting.

anyway..

something funny. last week I ordered from the library a book called learn to spell in 5 minutes a day for my daughter, whose spelling is horrid.
turned out to be 6 cassette tapes and a booklet, co-authored by??
you guessed it! a very young kevin trudeau


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I have one of his books. It has some good info in it, but you have to sift thru all his rants and stories to find it. The book could probably be cut in half (or more) and still contain all the good info.


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

I don't know much about his current work but he in the past (not sure about now) was associatied with a MLM company that I was briefly associated with. He joined that group for his "marketing skills". The company sold supplements.

Bev


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

momlaffsalot said:


> He doesn't sell any 'stuff' he only gives information. He doesn't endorse products or try to push anything, he just talks about all the natural ways to be healthy.
> I read both of his books and they confirmed many things I had been thinking were true. I found his information invaluable.


He SELLS the books.....


----------

